# Need advice on a portable air compressor



## reagan (Apr 7, 2007)

what brand of air comressor do you recommend that plugs into the accessory outlet? It will be used to air the tires back up when getting back on hard pavement? Thanks Reagan


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You can pretty much forget about a compressor that plugs into a cigarette lighter outlet. Not enough amperage and volume to do 4 truck/SUV tires. They're pretty much only good for filling one flat on a sedan. A better choice would be a Superflow/Q-Maxx MV-50 that has battery clamps. It's a knock-off of a Viair, not top-drawer, made in China, but works well enough to air up 4 tires from 18-35 psi in a few minutes each.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

reagan said:


> what brand of air comressor do you recommend that plugs into the accessory outlet? It will be used to air the tires back up when getting back on hard pavement? Thanks Reagan


Harbor Freight has a good one that hooks directly to the battery. I think it's on sale for about $52 now.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

What AtlantaKing said.....

The cigarette lighter recepticle just can't handle the current needed to power a compressor with enough umph to fill truck tires.

I've got the MV50 and for the price it works very well.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Lightload said:


> What AtlantaKing said.....
> 
> The cigarette lighter recepticle just can't handle the current needed to power a compressor with enough umph to fill truck tires.
> 
> I've got the MV50 and for the price it works very well.


I think that depends on the vehicle mine in the excursion pump mine fine



9rock


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

bstarling said:


> Harbor Freight has a good one that hooks directly to the battery. I think it's on sale for about $52 now.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


The one from Harbor Freight has a thermal kill switch. If it has been in use too long (filling 4 LT265/75/16 tires from 22 to 44lbs) it will cut off on the third tire and you'll have to wait 15mins until it cools down. Ask me how I know this!!:redface:

I got the red "masterflow" at Pepboys that also hooks up to the battery, and it did the job faster than the HF one. It did not cut off on me; it is more compact, and comes with a nylon carrying case


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Is this they one you are talking about? Looks pretty nice.

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Flow-MF-1050-Portable-Compressor/dp/B000L9AD2U


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

yup, that's the one. $56 and free shipping..


----------

